# Can anyone see anything?



## highhopes19

I’m not sure if I have a case of line eye I’m going to retest tomorrow 

I’m sure I can see something very faint


----------



## Neversayno

highhopes19 said:


> I’m not sure if I have a case of line eye I’m going to retest tomorrow
> 
> I’m sure I can see something very faint
> 
> View attachment 1093152
> View attachment 1093153

I can see something, not sure if I can see colour. How many dpo are you? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck ❤️


----------



## JessaBear36

I see it GL


----------



## highhopes19

Neversayno said:


> I can see something, not sure if I can see colour. How many dpo are you? Xx

tbh I have no idea how many dpo I am. Been not feeling myself this latest lockdown and just been winging it at everything and everything (probably like most people at the moment). I had what I thought was my period last week, but it was a an odd one. I bled lightly for one day


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I can see something - good luck next testing!


----------



## stephx

I see it!


----------



## Neversayno

highhopes19 said:


> tbh I have no idea how many dpo I am. Been not feeling myself this latest lockdown and just been winging it at everything and everything (probably like most people at the moment). I had what I thought was my period last week, but it was a an odd one. I bled lightly for one day

Ohh keep testing then honey, good luck Xx


----------

